# Idaho land question.



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey guys,
My family is looking at buying 20 some acres of mountain land in Idaho, between Lava hot springs and Soda Springs. The guy selling it says that he heard there is great hunting Big game, Turkey around there but he doesn't hunt and doesn't know for sure. I am not familiar with hunting Idaho at all and I was curious if anyone can give some info about area ? Not looking for anyone's "spot" just a real opinion, besides what state documents say.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Depends on the definition of what "around there" is, I suppose. Maybe go on Idaho Fish & Game web page and look at a proclamation and see what areas look to be open, which look to be private and see where said property fits into the maps.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks HighNDry, I had looked at the fish and game site and while I can see reg's and state posted details, I was just trying to get more of a feel for the area if you know what I mean. Just some "Hunter, Outdoorsman" type opinions. I have Pheasant hunted in Idaho years ago but nothing else.

I am wondering if it would be worth going in on it with family, and then having a place my kids can hunt in future years.


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

My Opinion speaking as someone who has become a part owner of a 40 acre parcel...

*Its great to own unimproved wild-lands. It just has a great feel to say, this is my little corner of the world.*

I can see from one corner to the opposite corner of my parcel and would never buy the land because of the big game hunting I could do on it. Its just too small, though we do knock over an antelope or two every year if they are there at the right time in the right place.

If it has water on it or flowing through it that attracts waterfowl or other small game than it may be big enough. And the shape of the parcel may matter in this respect as well.

If the land gets you access to otherwise land locked public land then that changes everything.

Keep in mind that it could be smack dab in the middle of the best unit in all of Idaho, but it won't do you much good (from a big game perspective) if the draw odds are low.

That said, go and get that piece of land and make it your little kingdom.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

That would be the first guy in Idaho history that doesn't know what's on his land. LOL.:shock:


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

If I am not mistaken, that is Unit 74 on the Fish Creek Range. There are most definitely big game animals on his land, but the turkeys might be iffy. I can look into it further if you can get me the guys name or something like that. I hunted deer and elk in Unit 74 last year with no avail, but it was my first time in that area. 

It was super thick up in the mountains, but where the mountains meet the valley floor is PERFECT for turkeys. The Portneuf River flows through there as well, I jumpshot it for ducks last year with some success!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

First off, 20 acres isn't enough to hunt on. So don't figure it for hunting purposes. If the family is going to build a cabin or something that you can use as a base to hunt from, then that would be cool. But don't plan on hunting on your 20 acres. Really, a raised hunting stand in the middle would put the entire parcel within shooting range. 

As for that area, it is great for deer. Elk may come and go. Turkeys will be in the lowlands near streams. Chances are you'll have grouse nearby. 

For hunting in Idaho, tags for the most part are over the counter. A few units require a draw - the premium units. But for the most part, statewide deer is an over the counter purchase. So you don't need to draw to get a deer tag. If it is a draw unit, Idaho doesn't use any kind of point system. So everyone in the draw has the exact same odds of drawing a tag, no matter how many times they've applied in the past. So that is cool as a new guy coming into the system. 

Idaho is a great place for the outdoors man. Though in that area, it is more like hunting in Northern Utah than other parts of Idaho.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I can't speak to the location but I will echo some of the other comments about hunting.
20 acres in a hunting situation is almost insignificant except for maybe upland game.

The other thing you may want to consider is if the adjoining property owners allow trespass or what exact rules are in effect. Many times the hunting is regulated by a property owners association.

Nothing wrong for getting it for a location to enjoy or roam to other locations from. It has been my experience you also have to consider travel time to and from. More than 2 hours and you might not take advantage as often as you would with a shorter commute.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Thank you guys for input, the north side of property about 6acres of the 20 borders state land, I wasn’t thinking of a 20 acre hunting preserve, I was just trying to find out if that area would be forth investing in an Idaho liscense if we get the property. There is a year around live creek that cuts through a corner. On going up hiking around, I didn’t see any evident game trails or wallows, so while I know any forested area CAN have deer and Elk, I just didn’t know if anyone on here that was familiar with that area could/would say if there were any herds resident in area. The property is a piece of 300 acres the guy has and there is no POA or any convenants on use in area.


----------

